# Remember When...



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2012)

Woolworth's lunch menu from the 60's, just the prices have a calming effect. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2012)

Memories of years ago...



> How did we survive 50 years ago? _ We drank water from the tap not a bottle and nobody knew about the dangers of lead poisoning so even cribs were painted with brightly colored lead based paint. Medicine and Bottles with tablets did not have child proof lids
> 
> No seat belts or air bags in cars, nobody knew or if they did told our parents smoking and drinking was bad for the baby, kids shared coke from one bottle, soda had masses of sugar and we ate real white bread and butter and everything else including full fat milk that we are now told is bad for you
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2012)

If you were a kid in the 50's, you remember...http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/cest-moi/post-3.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, that Woolworth's menu brings me back to the early '60's - Mom used to take me to their lunch counter and we'd have lunch, obviously for a buck or two. The only difference in OUR neighborhood was that a "pressed ham sandwich" was just a regular sandwich that the waitress sat on ...

I also notice there's no hamburgers, hot dogs or pizza on that menu. I kind of remember them having at least triple-decker or club sandwiches, but maybe that's just a regional thing.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Feb 7, 2013)

Gas was 20 cents a gallon.


----------



## FishWisher (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep - gas was 20¢ per gallon, and they washed the windshield (and usually the mirrors), checked the oil and water, aired the tires if you asked, then after they gave you change from your $5 bill, they gave you two pages of S&H Green Stamps, a free glass, and then actually thanked _you_! Where have we gone wrong since?!

That link showed ol' Red Skelton as a Fuller Brush man. My grandkids never heard of such a thing. I was one for two years in the early 70s. I went door to door in Red Bluff, CA daily and made 40% of everything I sold. It was a good job - all I had to do was talk to the ladies all day. Nowadays, I think such a job would be impossible and someone would likely call the cops on me!

Great memories.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2013)

Memories. I remember just about everything from all the above posts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> Yep - gas was 20¢ per gallon, and they washed the windshield (and usually the mirrors), checked the oil and water, aired the tires if you asked, then after they gave you change from your $5 bill, they gave you two pages of S&H Green Stamps, a free glass, and then actually thanked _you_! Where have we gone wrong since?!



:drive:...and the air for your tires was free. :dollar:  Nowadays, it's me that's saying thank you, and wishing the clerks a nice day...many times with no response from them...sorry, some of us were taught to be courteous as young children...not really a work rule or requirement!


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 7, 2013)

Those were the days, party lines on our house phones, Radio station went off at midnight and TV stations too. Book stores, video stores going away, land line phones, phone books, paper maps, flashlights, address books, what's next?
Times they are a changing and yes, I do my best to keep up.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 7, 2013)

Ditto all of the above.  

My maternal grandmother kept the dairy farm til the end.  She lived in a more remote area than we did and I remember when she had to ring up the operator to make a call and the operator listened in on everything you said - lollol

One of my cousins and I would occasionally ring the operator to ask if "her refrigerator was running" and other "better go catch it" jokes that I can't remember - lol lol

Grandma also had a big seat style heater in the living room from the old coal furnace days.  They never took it out when the coal furnace got replaced with the fancy modern fuel oil furnace.  Us kids would put towels on top of the metal seat and sit there to keep warm.

We are losing our humanity, I think;  I'm glad I'm old - lol lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2013)

Remember when there were no remote controls for the TV or stereo, we had vinyl records 33 1/3 or 45s, there were not answering machines or voice mail, we had an ice box instead of a refrigerator, all stoves were wood or gas.  I don't remember those days when we had to ring the operator and she would listen to what you said, TWH, but we never had any phone then, and I only saw stuff like that on TV shows like Lassie, when Timmy was the son. :sentimental:

I agree we're losing our humanity.  I can say one thing for sure, I feel I was blessed to be born in the 50's, and grew up in the 60s and so on...best times I think.  It doesn't look like the future years will be any better or more rewarding...such a shame, really.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Feb 14, 2013)

I was born in 1941. Those were the best of times. It looks like they are gone forever now though.


----------



## TICA (Feb 14, 2013)

Technology has changed everything.  Our children will look back on the days now and say "remember the days".   Just think though.....here we all are chatting it up when in the "old days" that wouldn't have been possible!


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 14, 2013)

TICA said:


> Technology has changed everything.  Our children will look back on the days now and say "remember the days".   Just think though.....here we all are chatting it up when in the "old days" that wouldn't have been possible!



Checkmate!  :applouse:


----------



## twinkles (Feb 16, 2018)

i think we have all gained a few pounds since they have come out with the remote control


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i think we have all gained a few pounds since they have come out with the remote control



Yes, and leaf blowers, power mowers, snow blowers, chain saws, power tools, washing machines, dryers, roombas, electric mixers, electric toothbrushers, electric anything.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 16, 2018)

I was born in November 1942 when the world was at war. I can't even fathom what that must have been like for the adults in my life.

The world is far more complicated than it was when I was a kid. I'm glad we didn't have to live with the mess that has been created by social media and other invasive technology, some of which has value but definitely not all of it. If a kid bullied another kid, the nun got out her ruler and the promise of bloodshed meant it was over. I grew up in a very small town in Southern Illinois so there weren't that many of us and we had to learn to live together.

People didn't go around with their noses buried in their phones although for me it's more likely to be my Kindle.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 16, 2018)

These are what I remember...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 16, 2018)

OMG, C'est Moi, those two are the most favorites of my life. Back more than 30 years ago, I joined the Columbia House where I subscribed to the "I Love Lucy" series, getting one VHs tape every six weeks with three episodes on each tape. Now, of course, we can purchase the whole series all at once on DVD's. But no way would I have given up all the years of VHS tapes, having enjoyed all those at the time. My mom was also a big fan, so we watched them together. I still have them and they take up two books shelves full. 

And "The Honeymoomers", just hearing and seeing that opening theme, I can't describe the feeling each time. I have all the VHS tapes, as well, But I'm planning to order the DVD's. 

For those who have grown up with these kind of shows, nothing even ever compares--at least for me.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2018)

Guess I'm back to being the only grouch here who thinks the old days weren't necessarily so wonderful. Most of our rose-colored attitudes are nostalgia for our youth.  (And I had a happy childhood!)  I just don't get all this sentimentalizing of the past, where everything is perceived as being better than it is now. That's what prompts all those jokes about the old folks boasting that they trudged to school in the snow, uphill
both ways. 

The Woolworth menu may look wonderful, though I gather it's mostly the prices that everybody loves. But think about what kind of salaries people were earning then. Probably the average American income
was around $5-6K a year.

Some of the old TV shows were fun, but I think that in general, the shows have improved tremendously.  We do have lots of electronic appliances, and beyond that, more and more "smart" appliances. Even my car is "smart."  If I'm about to crash into something, it automatically stops. If I'm backing up and a person or vehicle is approaching from the side and about to pass in back of me, I get a warning beep.  All of our cars have seat belts and air bags. I'll take those safety features over the "good old days" any time!

The world of science and medicine is infinitely better. Obviously, we don't have cures for everything, but people are living much longer and healthier lives than they used to.

Sorry, but I'll take the present over that so-called wonderful past any time!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, one thing that today can't compete with, and that is I was 50+ years younger back remember when and also everyone I love. 
I'd toss all everything from today for that.


----------



## Traveler (Feb 16, 2018)

How many people remember Burma-Shave signs along the roadside ?

Car in ditch

Man in tree

the moon was full

And so was he.

Burma-Shave.


Oh and how about old U.S. Hwy Route 66.   2 lane highway from the mid-west to Southern California. And, all those fabulous family owned diners that doted America's highway. Now we're stuck with Denny's

I don't care what anyone says, I'll take those days over these, every time


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 16, 2018)

I was born in '36 so I've seen many changes, some very good, some very bad!


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow, that Woolworth's menu brings me back to the early '60's - Mom used to take me to their lunch counter and we'd have lunch, obviously for a buck or two. The only difference in OUR neighborhood was that a "pressed ham sandwich" was just a regular sandwich that the waitress sat on ...
> 
> I also notice there's no hamburgers, hot dogs or pizza on that menu. I kind of remember them having at least triple-decker or club sandwiches, but maybe that's just a regional thing.



Phil I remember the burgers too. My girlfriends and I used to go to Woolworths for burgers, fries and cokes. Good eats for cheap. We only had our allowances but we all lived. It beats the $5.00 & sandwiches of today. No wonder so many people are so poor.


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Guess I'm back to being the only grouch here who thinks the old days weren't necessarily so wonderful. Most of our rose-colored attitudes are nostalgia for our youth.  (And I had a happy childhood!)  I just don't get all this sentimentalizing of the past, where everything is perceived as being better than it is now. That's what prompts all those jokes about the old folks boasting that they trudged to school in the snow, uphill
> both ways.
> 
> The Woolworth menu may look wonderful, though I gather it's mostly the prices that everybody loves. But think about what kind of salaries people were earning then. Probably the average American income
> ...



I think it's mixed bag Sunny. One thing we didn't have back then was people killing children in our schools which seems to be an unsolvable problem in the U.S. presently. I love technology, it's saved me many times in many ways. But sometimes during times of incredible distress like we've just experienced over the Parkland massacre, it's completely normal that we tend to wax nostalgic.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2018)

Traveler, check out this web site, which contains all the old Burma Shave ads.

http://burma-shave.org/jingles/


----------



## BobF (Feb 17, 2018)

chic said:


> I think it's mixed bag Sunny. One thing we didn't have back then was people killing children in our schools which seems to be an unsolvable problem in the U.S. presently. I love technology, it's saved me many times in many ways. But sometimes during times of incredible distress like we've just experienced over the Parkland massacre, it's completely normal that we tend to wax nostalgic.



Why do we have so many folks of various ages that think they must get a weapon and go kill innocent folks in schools, theaters, parades, no reasons, just something to do.   

One problem is that most folks do not know the difference between military weapons and those, same name guns available for purchase by folks in the US.    Most guns being used are single pull single shot types and that is a long way from the military style weapon of automatic repeating fire as long as the trigger is held down.   Dead is dead whether single shot or repeating shot but it would be nice if most folks really understood those differences.   We do not need these anti gun parades where so many are wanting our military guns held from the market.   For most of us in the masses military style repeating fire weapons are not avaialable, only single trigger pull single shot weapons are available.   Or as I remember it those were the ways these laws were  meant to work.

Maybe bring back the draft for all our military once again.   Volunteers would get to choose their careers and draftees would just need to obey and do as told.   We have no discipline in the homes, schools, public areas, so who would we expect to know how to behave with no education.   It is not coming from our political parties, so why not part of our military discipline.    We need to tighten down on all these hand out programs we call welfare for the unfortunate.   Let us get them back to real welfare for those that do try to make it on their own.  

What we have, personal or government, is just not working as expected or should work.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2018)

We didn't have a phone when I was a child, so these bring back memories for me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We didn't have a phone when I was a child, so these bring back memories for me.


They were a great place to seek refuge fro a sudden rainstorm too.  Holly has photos of the "tiny" libraries the use them for in England!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2018)

Free air......


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 19, 2018)

The hospital bill in January of 1948 for my folks when I was born at Ingalls Memorial Hospital in Harvey, Illinois-
4 days @ $7.50 = $30.00
Anesthetic         = $5.00
Medicines          =$1.80
Lab Fee             =$2.00
Telephone          =0.15
Maternity Room  = $10.00
Bracelet             = $1.50
Total Bill            =$60.95


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 19, 2018)

I was my the "remote control" for our TV. "turn on channel 2, 5, 7 or 9" is all my mom or dad had to say.
 We had a little hobby shop where I bought my comic books and model cars and candy.
There was a little drug store with wood floors that had a soda fountain with the greatest malts and drinks ever.
One theater, I remember seeing Elvis's first movie, Love Me Tender" and they gave out his picture with a box of butter pop corn.
We had a park with a public swimming pool. I nearly lived there.
We burned leaves in our driveway in the Autumn The smell was terrific.
We drove to California from Illinois in a 1950 Ford for vacation.
We lived happily without all the rules and regulations of today


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sunny said:


> Guess I'm back to being the only grouch here who thinks the old days weren't necessarily so wonderful. Most of our rose-colored attitudes are nostalgia for our youth.  (And I had a happy childhood!)  I just don't get all this sentimentalizing of the past, where everything is perceived as being better than it is now. That's what prompts all those jokes about the old folks boasting that they trudged to school in the snow, uphill
> both ways.
> 
> The Woolworth menu may look wonderful, though I gather it's mostly the prices that everybody loves. But think about what kind of salaries people were earning then. Probably the average American income
> ...



You can have it!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Woolworth's lunch menu from the 60's, just the prices have a calming effect. :sentimental:


I remember a really young child, running around town with mom, paying bills, shopping, and stopping in at Woolworth's for a vanilla milkshake prepared and served in a stainless tumbler, along with a plate of fries! Used to be the highlight of my trip to town with mom.


----------



## Gaer (May 1, 2020)

I was in Woolworths at the lunch counter when  the small TV hanging on the back wall announced John F.Kennedy was dead.  All of us were gasping and crying.  Some people even screamed.


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2020)

The joy of eating at the Woolworths counter!  A BLT, fries and a Coke over shaved ice was about 50-60 cents.

When I went downtown with my Grandma, we always ate at the tea room, like ladies, my dear.  As far as she was concerned, only barbarians ate at a dime store counter.  Beside, you'd get ptomaine poisoning at a place like that. Oh, how I longed to be one of those barbarians.....

There was no eating when I went downtown with my mother.  You went into the department store, you bought what you came for, you got a perfume sample, and you went home.  Spend money eating out?  No way.

So, when I got old enough to go downtown on Saturdays with my friends, you KNOW we ate at Woolworths.   AT L:AST! I was a barbarian.  I never got poisoned, either.


----------

